# Finding free apps that also offer extra COINS



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So, I found an app that I want; it costs 995 coins. I only have 791!
Anyone know of any other apps that are currently free that might offer extra COINS when I "purchase" a free app?
I know periodically there are some like this.
TIA


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

No, but I am almost out of coins so would love to know too


----------

